# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل :سلم القارى لشرح صحيح البخارى لمحمد بن احمد الاهدل ج 2 /مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

سلم القارى 
لشرح صحيح البخارى 
لمحمد بن احمد الاهدل  - ج 2

عنوان المخطوطة:  سلم القارى لشرح صحيح البخارى             
المؤلف:محمد بن احمد بن عبد الباري الاهدل الحسيني التهامي
تاريخ النسخ: 1293 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 213.4 س . أ
الوصف: نسخة حسنة ، خطها معتاد ، مطبوع         
الرقم العام: 754
الوصف المادي: ج 2 في مج 319 ق ، مختلفة المسطرة ، 33 × 22.5 سم         

المراجع: الاعلام 6 : 244 ، معجم المطبوعات 496
الموضوع:     الكتب الستة ، حديث
الإحالات:     أ. الأهدل ، محمد بن احمد - 1298 هـ ب. تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل

القسم1 : http://www.mediafire.com/?nlmjytowou4
القسم 2 : http://www.mediafire.com/?yminitu3eqx

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## محمدرياض الحق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا ايها الاخوان اني مشغول في تحقيق خزانة الفتاوي لأحمد بن محمد بن أبوبكر
عندي نسختان من ميكروفلم ولكن آخرهما غير واضح لي ضرورت من نسخة اخري  هل عبد من عباد الله يساعدني؟
alreazj@gmail.com

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يا ايها الاخوان اني مشغول في تحقيق خزانة الفتاوي لأحمد بن محمد بن أبوبكر
> عندي نسختان من ميكروفلم ولكن آخرهما غير واضح لي ضرورت من نسخة اخري  هل عبد من عباد الله يساعدني؟
> alreazj@gmail.com


للإستفادة أكثر أخي الكريم، ضع موضوعا جديدا مستقلا لسؤالك ليكثر عدد المطلعين عليه فتزيد الفائدة لك.

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------

